# AND FX-8300 Vishera ?



## StahlWind (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ,

habe gerade versucht diesen Prozessor zu finden ,musste aber leider feststellen das 
es ausgerechnet diesen in Deutschland nicht zu Kaufen gibt ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß jemand vielleicht eine Bezugsadresse ,ich meine außer Südkorea oder so die weiß 
ich nun selbst ,sollte schon noch Europa sein wegen Zoll etc. !

Gruß 

StahlWind


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2014)

So selten ist der gar nicht. Hier hast du eine Liste der, in Deutschland lagernden, FX-8300er.

Der Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ist der FX-8320. Mit einem ordentlichen Board und gutem Prozessorkühler kannst du den 
leicht auf die Werte des, unverhältnismäßig teuereren, FX-8350 bringen.


----------



## StahlWind (17. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> So selten ist der gar nicht. Hier hast du eine Liste der, in Deutschland lagernden, FX-8300er.
> 
> Der Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ist der FX-8320. Mit einem ordentlichen Board und gutem Prozessorkühler kannst du den
> leicht auf die Werte des, unverhältnismäßig teuereren, FX-8350 bringen.



Sorry ,aber ich rede Explizit vom 8300 ,nicht 8320 oder 8350 ,die laufen beide mit 125 Watt ,der 8300 mit 95 ,ist mit Turbo an den Werten vom FX-8350 ,habe ihn aber bis jetzt nur als Komplett Pc gefunden ,oder eben in Südkorea .


----------



## svd (18. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, du bist speziell auf den 95W Prozessor aus.

Der ist hierzulande unter dem Namen FX-8370E in die Läden gekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2014)

Darf ich fragen, warum genau Du diese CPU suchst? Wenn es nur deswegen ist, weil du schon ein Board hast, dann würde ich lieber überlegen, ob ich nicht ein neues Board hole - am besten direkt Intel So1150. Was für ein Board hast Du denn?


----------



## StahlWind (23. Dezember 2014)

Ok ,
vielen Dank allen ,hat sich erledigt mit AMD , da geht ja nix mehr ...
Es ging mir einfach um den Stromverbrauch ,der bei AMD zu hoch ist ,für das was die CPU´s leisten .
Hab jetzt ´nen Intel Xeon E31270 V3


----------



## StahlWind (23. Dezember 2014)

ASUS M5A88-V Evo war das Board mit dem AMD


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2014)

Den 1270v3 hätte ich nicht gekauft - der ist nur 0,1GHz schneller als der 1231v3, kostet aber über 70€ mehr ^^  von dem Takt wirst Du rein gar nix merken.


----------



## svd (23. Dezember 2014)

Hui, der ist ja heftig. Zu dem Preis, hätte ich definitiv zum Core i7-4790K gegriffen...

Wenn ich schon über 250€ für einen Prozessor löhnte, sollte der gefälligst beides haben, sowohl HyperThreading, als auch den freien Multiplikator.


----------



## StahlWind (10. Januar 2015)

Jo ,wenn er denn 250 € gekostet hätte ,und nicht nur die hälfte ,dann hätte ich das auch getan  MUHAHAHAHAHA
Nit immer gleich irgendwelche Dinge als gegeben annehmen bitte !






Weisheit ist das Zusammenspiel von Intelligenz ,Wissen und Phantasie ...


----------

